# Gentoo, what raid card do you guys recommend?

## zecora

I am looking for a SATA raid card that does 0/1/5 for around $50.00

I am just wondering what brand/model you guys recommend.

----------

## zecora

I am looking at putting a 2x200+ drives on the card.

----------

## cyrillic

 *zecora wrote:*   

> I am looking for a SATA raid card that does 0/1/5 for around $50.00 

 

Well, since hardware RAID5 cards start around $300 ...

Any $50 SATA controller card should work fine, and the kernel's md RAID driver will do what you want (even RAID 0/1/4/5/6/10 at no extra charge).

----------

## Kerjo

I ended up going with the software raid driver when I did raid, but I guess that was a built-in hardware raid card that I had. I haven't noticed any performance problems using the software driver, maybe you should consider looking at that first? Saves ya $50.

----------

## Maedhros

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## lbrtuk

Any 'raid card' you can get for $50 will almost certainly be fakeraid and will be more trouble than it's worth. Using software raid on a normal sata adaptor will do a better job than trying to use the supposed 'hardware raid' features of the card.

----------

## zecora

what if my board doesn't have SATA?

----------

